# Frog may be losing whieght



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I purchased my first darts on the 2nd and noticed that one looks a bit skinner than before. One of the three was on the skinny side, looking a bit unhealthy but ahs since gained whieght. The second largest seems to have gotten thinner. Ive been feeding them daily, and am dusting with repticalcium. They get melo's and I have put aot of springs in thier QT tanks. Humidity stays 80%-100% and the temps are 72-76. Ive got them on an organic potting mix with peat and some patches of moss, lots of cover from pothos and some fake plants. I cleaned the fake plants in a bleach/water solution as well as the dishes in thier QT's. What could cause him/her to loose wheight visibly in afew weeks? I forgot to mention that I do watch them eat, they attack the ff's as soon as I put them in and seem to hunt the springs. I am suffering from an acute case of noob here....


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I found some little turds, and removed them. I washed the tweezers in Iodine before I used them, and the frog fecal is in a ziplock. Is there anything I could visibly see with my microscope to hint towards parasites, organ issues, or other bas stuff? It is an old school Tasco 12powers....up to 1200x. I also am going to find someone to send them too. Are fecals expensive for dart frogs?


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

here ya go!

Frye Brothers' Frogs

everyone uses him for that stuff.shoot him an email


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

iridebmx said:


> here ya go!
> 
> Frye Brothers' Frogs
> 
> everyone uses him for that stuff.shoot him an email


Thanks.










.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, the smallest one was found dead this morning. I'm confident it was not due to his/her enviorment, yet still feel the twinge of feailure. My other two are getting plump. I've put the body in preservative for future necropsy once I learn more. Sad, I like that one.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What frog species?

What was the composition of the organic potting soil?

Bleaching fake plants is worrisome....too much bleach and you have problems. Try real plants instead. Pothos can be bought at any greenhouse for $5 or even less...grows great, quick with big friendly leaves plus live plants keep the humidity up unlike fake plants.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds maybe like aggression of some sort.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> What frog species?
> 
> What was the composition of the organic potting soil?
> 
> Bleaching fake plants is worrisome....too much bleach and you have problems. Try real plants instead. Pothos can be bought at any greenhouse for $5 or even less...grows great, quick with big friendly leaves plus live plants keep the humidity up unlike fake plants.



I used a pretty mild bleach solution on them, and use dechlorinator soak after to remove any hard metals rather than rinse and air dry as most do. I do have the pothos in there, it provides the majority of cover. 

The potting soild is a peat mix made for good drainage, no addiditves. No fertilizers or anything. The ph sits at about 7.3-7.4, pretty neutral. 



housevibe7 said:


> Sounds maybe like aggression of some sort.


 I had them all in seperate containers, each in its own sterilite.


----------

